# An Angel for our Bridge Babies



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

How thoughtful of your daughter. We have that one here some one gave me when Hoch passed.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

How beautiful. What a thoughtful gift.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

That was very thoughtful of your daughter. I am very sorry for your loss. My mom also collects those.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful & peaceful piece. Thank you for showing it. "In the arms of angels..." indeed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have that angel too! I love her! Thanks for sharing yours!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I found the angel in a shop shortly after I lost Kody. I had to buy it. When I brought it up to the counter the saleswoman asked me if everything was ok and I ended up bawling right there in her shop. She had recently lost a beloved dog too so she was very sympathetc. The little statue brings me great comfort. It sits on top of Kody's box that contains his ashes and other special mementos. I gave one to a good friend who lost her golden last year too. It is very special. I'm so glad it gives you comfort as well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I gave all of my friends and each one of my sisters this piece, but it was a Christmas Ornament to hang on the tree. My Mom loved this collection.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Paula, that's a simply beautiful piece. I had not seen one before. Thanks so much for sharing it.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - that is so very sweet! I love it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I purchased my Willow Tree Angel through YGRR. Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing your angel with me. I collect the willow tree family figurines (couple dancing, mother and infant, mother and child). I'd not seen that one. I'd like to get it too in honour of my Katie girl who recently died. Does it have a "name" underneath it or anything? 
thank you!
Sarah


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh, I just found it on line. It's the Angel of Friendship it's called.
And I found this cute Hug Memory box too:
http://www.demdaco.com/detail.aspx?ID=11858

Sarah


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what can I_ say? - it's wonderful. _

_seeing pic made me instantly think "i love my dog"_


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also have my Angel, I just love it. Got a few more too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's another Willow Creek piece I have. The little boy hugging his puppy. I consider it a "red golden" It's called "A boundless Love". It's approx. a 3" square box.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love them, I have a few of them and just love them.


----------

